# Is there an "idiots guide to the Bionic"?



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

Wife suprised me with a Bionic. It will be here next week. Is there an idiots guide so I can find out what I need to know (root and ota mainly)?
Thanks


----------



## jpnestel (Sep 26, 2011)

Draexo said:


> Wife suprised me with a Bionic. It will be here next week. Is there an idiots guide so I can find out what I need to know (root and ota mainly)?
> Thanks


Ur in the right spot. Just read around this forum you'll find everything u need as well add an awesome community of people ready and willing to help if I have specific questions. Good luck!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

jpnestel said:


> Ur in the right spot. Just read around this forum you'll find everything u need as well add an awesome community of people ready and willing to help if I have specific questions. Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Ok... very nervous about a new phone. Bionic is nice, but were are the Roms? :sigh: I will figure it all out eventually. Gotta find that SBF file or whatever it is called for the Bionic! Then I can play.
I might not activate the phone until I have it set up.


----------



## tron101 (Sep 18, 2011)

Its got a locked bootloader so dont get your hopes up. It is a nice phone though with its own issues.


----------



## rduckwor (Nov 23, 2011)

No sbf file quite yet. Fxz for the stock .886 version floating. Be careful, yours may come with updated software and the old fxz will be no good then.

Good device, some growing pains. Predict you will like it.

Good luck

RMD


----------



## crashercarlton (Oct 29, 2011)

Draexo said:


> Ok... very nervous about a new phone. Bionic is nice, but were are the Roms? :sigh: I will figure it all out eventually. Gotta find that SBF file or whatever it is called for the Bionic! Then I can play.
> I might not activate the phone until I have it set up.


Roms are in the Development section for this phone...when you go there there will be three threads

Liberty Roms
Theory Roms
Eclipse


----------



## foamman (Sep 25, 2011)

Draexo said:


> Ok... very nervous about a new phone. Bionic is nice, but were are the Roms? :sigh: I will figure it all out eventually. Gotta find that SBF file or whatever it is called for the Bionic! Then I can play.
> I might not activate the phone until I have it set up.


DO NOT CHEESECAKE!!! This has been a public service announcement!


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

foamman said:


> DO NOT CHEESECAKE!!! This has been a public service announcement!


But I love (to eat) cheesecake.
What is cheesecake?


----------



## foamman (Sep 25, 2011)

Draexo said:


> But I love (to eat) cheesecake.
> What is cheesecake?


Installing leaks pulled off the Moto Server that we were never supposed to see...5.6.893, 5.7.893 and 5.8.894


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

5.8.894? I received that ota within an hour after activating my phone last weekend. I was shopping and it downloaded and began installing b4 i realized it was happening.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Draexo (Jul 19, 2011)

My Bionic arrives in 5 days. What do I do first? Root? What is the current version? I am guessing an OTA will be coming my way once I get it.


----------



## FenixJr (Dec 9, 2011)

Draexo said:


> 5.8.894? I received that ota within an hour after activating my phone last weekend. I was shopping and it downloaded and began installing b4 i realized it was happening.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Are you sure that was the version, I'm damn positive that would not be the OTA they sent you.


----------



## foamman (Sep 25, 2011)

bdsullivan said:


> 5.8.894? I received that ota within an hour after activating my phone last weekend. I was shopping and it downloaded and began installing b4 i realized it was happening.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


You sure it isn't 5.5.893

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bdsullivan (Jun 25, 2011)

Your right. I am on 5.5.893. It was a long day.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

